# Funny lines??!!?



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know some funny lines to tell/scream at people going though a haunt? An example is one i heard on a netherworld video, the guy said something like "Run if you want, you'll only die tired."
I cant make any up myself so id thought id ask if you guys knew any?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Witch: "Looks at these precious little morsels, all made pretty for my oven!"

Frankenstein: "Fire, bad. Candy, good!"


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

One that always worked for me was to get behind somebody when they weren't looking and whisper in their ear. "This is when you run." and they usually do. I usually try to play off of whatever the person is doing before they get to me.


----------

